# 4 bdrm 2.5 bth 13.9 acres southern Illinois



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
We have 2004 home on 13.9 acres in southern Illinois for sale.
Home has free standing fire place in livingroom. Electric heat pump central a/c. 2 car attached garage with work shop. A 8x10 shed and a 8 x 12 chicken house with outside coop. City water rea electricity.
Property is about half wooded with creek in the woods. Woods are at the back of property. Property has little over 350 ft of road frontage on chip and seal paved rd. It is rectangular in shape about 1800 ft deep.
Road has very little traffic and have a great view of rock bluffs at the back of house and out every window in the back


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

whereabouts in illinois? We my be moving out of state but need to know specific locations what coiunty near what major city?


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You may wish to edit your post to add the price.


----------



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok please excuse me I'm kinda new at this.
We are located in Union county and are about 18 miles south of Marion Illinois.
!2 miles east of Anna Illinois and 15 miles north west of Vienna Illinois.
The property is about 2 miles off interstate 57 just far enough that we can't hear the traffic.
We are asking 190 thats 40000. below apraisal. Wife is after me to put up a barn for the horses. If so the price will have to go up also.
Oh and its about 38 miles to Paducah Kentucky


----------



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.owners.com/Search/ShowListing.aspx?id=2069329&loc=MA 
Here's the listing on owners.com for more information


----------

